# I just went and done it.....



## weepete (Sep 30, 2019)

After spending a month or so debating between the new 90D and a 5D mkiv I went to the shops on Saturday to get my hands on these two models. The first camera shop only had the 5Dmkiv so I had a wee play and checked my Tamron 150-600mm played well with it (which it did) and gave me a chance to assess the AF and the feel of the camera which was brilliant. 

The second camera shop had the 90D and while it seemed like a great camera which also played nice with my tamzooka though I didn't like the dial on the back and the AF didn't seem quite as snappy and the build quality seemed sturdier on my old 7D which is more similar in feel to the 5D. Now, the shop had reduced the price of the 5D just enough to put it in my price bracket, and the lowest it's been since release. 

So after debating the old choice of reach vs cost and clean raws, 7fps vs 10 andreminding myself that landscapes were my primary interest I ended up pulling the trigger on a new 5Dmkiv (my first full frame) and a 16-35mm f4 L IS (my first L glass) which I picked up tonight. After getting home and settling my nerves with a nice cup an te about how much money I'd just dropped on a $%#@!& camera. Now I just need to wait until the battery charges to play with it!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 30, 2019)

Congrats!  Welcome to the 5D club.  I have a 7d mk ii and got a 5d mrk iv last year.  I am waiting for the new 1d to come out early next year.  That will be my last camera...  Maybe!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice can't wait for some shots!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 30, 2019)

Happy new camera..............


----------



## Designer (Sep 30, 2019)

weepete said:


> After getting home and settling my nerves with a nice cup an te ..


Cup 'o tea, was it?  

At my house it would have been something else.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2019)

Four hours later, still waiting...  how long do batteries take to charge on that side of the pond???????????????


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 30, 2019)

That’s wonderful, enjoy. Ed


----------



## weepete (Sep 30, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Very nice can't wait for some shots!



Yeah mate, dying to get out with it and put ut trough it's paces.



Jeff15 said:


> Happy new camera..............





Designer said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > After getting home and settling my nerves with a nice cup an te ..
> ...



It was indeed mate, that's turned into a celibratory beer now! I do have a wee dram waiting on me but I'll save that for the weekend.



tirediron said:


> Four hours later, still waiting...  how long do batteries take to charge on that side of the pond???????????????



 Sorry mate, been playing. Just started to RTFM too. It's dark now unfortunatley so it'll be a couple of days before I can get somewhere decent enough to show. Initial trials are promising, lens looks sharp but need to do some test shots to find out. Touch screen is a novelty and everyting up to ISO 6400 looks very useable. Menu system is extensive and I forsee some bedtime reading in my future. The expanded AF areas are different than I'm used to with smaller coverage I think but one in particular looks like it's made for portraits which is a nice feature. 

Some very cool touches and nice features, a built in bulb timer and an invalerometer look like cool functions, along with a dedicated AF point selection button. AF is rapid and various tracking modes. Bracketing up to 7 shots I'm keen to explore and the in built multiple exposure will be something I want to explore.

It really looks fanstastic!


----------



## weepete (Sep 30, 2019)

oldhippy said:


> That’s wonderful, enjoy. Ed



Thanks Ed, I'll do my best!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2019)

I gave the 5D Mark 4 a quick spin when it came out. I was quite impressed with the high ISO range performance. I really liked the handling, and I thought the fit and finish was quite good. My prediction is that you will be extremely happy with this camera. Congratulations on your new purchase, and welcome to full frame digital single-lens reflex photography. You will now get to experience what a  24mm and a 50mm and a 100 and a 70 to 200 mm Zoom are all supposed to be.. after a short while you will begin to see why so many people love  full frame... it just makes using so many lenses indoors so much easier.


----------



## Dacaur (Sep 30, 2019)

Congrats on the new camera!
The 5dmkiv looks nice, but I would have to think long and hard before buying a camera without a built in flash, and the non articulating screen would be a definite deal breaker.... Screen looks like it has nice resolution though... I wonder how much easier that makes it to focus using live view...


----------



## weepete (Oct 1, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I gave the 5D Mark 4 a quick spin when it came out. I was quite impressed with the high ISO range performance. I really liked the handling, and I thought the fit and finish was quite good. My prediction is that you will be extremely happy with this camera. Congratulations on your new purchase, and welcome to full frame digital single-lens reflex photography. You will now get to experience what a  24mm and a 50mm and a 100 and a 70 to 200 mm Zoom are all supposed to be.. after a short while you will begin to see why so many people love  full frame... it just makes using so many lenses indoors so much easier.



Thanks Derrel, I'm particularly excited to get out into the mountains with it and give it a go, shooting landscapes at the traditional focal lengths of 24 and 35mm have a massive appeal to me because of the way these lenses render images and getting more in the frame is going to be incredably useful. I'm also looking forward to trying it out on wildlife and taking advantage of those nice clean raws files!



Dacaur said:


> Congrats on the new camera!
> The 5dmkiv looks nice, but I would have to think long and hard before buying a camera without a built in flash, and the non articulating screen would be a definite deal breaker.... Screen looks like it has nice resolution though... I wonder how much easier that makes it to focus using live view...



Thanks Dacur! The screen on the back is huge, it looks fantastic. Those to things never bother me. The last time I used a pop up flash was over 2 years ago on holiday. But I do have a speedlight should I need one.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2019)

FF does great with 24 and 35mm focal lengths!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2019)

The full frame format has been my preference for over a decade, not so much as for the image quality, although there is that, but for what it does when lenses of traditional focal length are used. The full frame size sensor really maximizes the usefulness of traditional focal length such as 24, 28, 35, 50, 85, 105, 135, 180, 200, and 16 to 35, or 24 to 70, or 70-200.

For a number of years I have used the example of an 85 millimeter lens. To get a two-person standing Bridal portrait with an 8.47 ft tall picture area with a full frame sensor you stand 20 feet away. With a crop sensor camera and the same 85 mm prime lens, you have to be over 35 feet away to get the same picture area of view..


----------



## CherylL (Oct 1, 2019)

Congrats on your new 5D!


----------



## weepete (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone, I'm pretty impressed by this camera, it's got some cracking features. 

Managed out last night and tonight to give it a test run, the new lens seems sharp which is good. I hadn't realised how used to my old camera I was and was a bit flustered but having gone through all the settings last night I got a few shots. Sunset last night was better, but it was a grab the camera and run job as I was loosing light though tonight I took my tripod. Still learning with exposure blending too. This one is two shots but I'm loving the resolution bump anyway 




Bothwell Castle 1 by wee_pete, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 2, 2019)

Look at that texture! Looks terrific.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 2, 2019)

weepete said:


> Sorry mate, been playing. Just started to RTFM too.



Keep the manual handy.
I find that it takes me a long time to get used to a new camera.
Just when I think I have it all figured out, I run into an issue that I have to look up in the manual.

The more different the new camera is from your old camera, the more difficult the learning is.

Take notes, of configuration.
Sometimes the description/instruction is not very clear, so you have to write your own description/instruction that YOU understand.
What I find frustrating is sometimes stuff is put into the menu in a place that, to me, does not make sense, and I cannot find it intuitively.  That is when I need my own instructions.


----------



## Michael Smith 12 (Oct 7, 2019)

Well you are in the professional category now! Congratulations! 
From what I have handled, the 5D Mark IV is an absolute beast in performance.


----------



## weepete (Oct 7, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Look at that texture! Looks terrific.



Thanks mate, it does seem to bring out some great detail



ac12 said:


> Keep the manual handy.
> I find that it takes me a long time to get used to a new camera.
> Just when I think I have it all figured out, I run into an issue that I have to look up in the manual.
> 
> ...



Will do (I kept the manual in my bag with my 7D until I got used to it), interestingly it didn't come with a paper copy so I've downloded the .pdf version on my phone. I took the time to set up the "my menu" functions so most of the stuff I should need is at hand though there are a few things I still need to look into. 



Michael Smith 12 said:


> Well you are in the professional category now! Congratulations!
> From what I have handled, the 5D Mark IV is an absolute beast in performance.



Thanks mate, pro class kit certainly. it looks pretty awesome, so clean at low ISOs. 

I did get a quick chance to test the EF 16-35mm f4L against my EF-S 10-22mm f3.5-5.6. Centre sharpness was indestinguishable but 16-35mm is much sharper in the corners on my 7D


----------

